# New Moderators



## lperry82

I am happy to say that we have new moderators to help us with the growing number of members and posts. 

DallyTsuka

Roxy culver

tielfan

Congrats :clap:


----------



## geenz

Woooo congrats guys!!! :thumbu:


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Congratulations you three!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Congrats guys !


----------



## fuzzipurr

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## clem&peeps

That's Great, Congrats to all three! :thumbu:


----------



## enigma731

Congrats! Youre all awesome.


----------



## DyArianna

That is awesome!! Congrats guys! Nice picks!


----------



## srtiels

Congratulations. All 3 are an asset to the forum


----------



## morla

Congrats guys! You are all awesome! Wow!


----------



## igottafeelin

congratulations you guys! I know your posts have helped me and I know you will be an assett to the forum.


----------



## sunnysmom

Congratulations! That's great!


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks everyone....I'll try to be on as much as possible!


----------



## MeanneyFids

we will do our best


----------



## Leigh

Congrats!!


----------



## 4birdsNC

congratulations you guys...


----------



## katew

Fabulous! All 3 give very good advice.


----------



## Storm

Kudos  Well done all. I'm sure you'll all do great


----------



## AMSD

Congratulations you guys!


----------



## ahall83

congrats!! and a HUGE thank you to all the mods on this site.


----------



## mitch2006

long time no see but im back again 
congrats to Dally,Tielfan and Roxy
look forward to seeing you around here


----------



## nkeith2

Big congrats you three <3333 I know I haven't been on for quite awhile but I have chatted with each one of you and I think you all will do a great job moderating here ^_^


----------



## Codyandme1

Congratulations , I know you will all be great moderators , Well Done!!!


----------

